# A PBusardo Review For The Smoker - The Innokin Endura



## Alex

*Published on Dec 6, 2015*
This is the longest review I've done all year on the simplest product I've looked at, but there is a reason for it. 

I've done things a little different in this video. I'm not necessarily talking to you the vaper, for this one, I'd much rather talk to a smoker. 

So I have a request. If you have a friend or family member who still smokes PLEASE invite them to watch this video. 

I think there some important information in here for a simple, yet important product. 

Thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

Must admit young Busardo is quite frank and thorough when he analyzes a device.
Not that Im in the market for a beginners kit, but Im impressed at that 14Watts, considering my SVD is only 15W and the usual EVOD's are about 10W.


----------



## Effjh

Anyone know where in SA to buy the Innokin Endura T18 from, or best place to import from?


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Effjh said:


> Anyone know where in SA to buy the Innokin Endura T18 from, or best place to import from?


Hi @Effjh , vendors will only be able to respond to your query in the 'Who Has Stock' section. They are not allowed to punt their wares in any other sections than their own, or in the 'Who Has Stock' sections.
The only place that I have seen so far is 3FVape. Here is the Innokin list on their site : http://www.3fvape.com/37-innokin
Please note that it does not mean that no-one else has it available. Some might have it in stock already or in transit with an incoming shipment so rather check where everyone can respond.

Bear in mind that if no-one stocks it locally, that coils could prove problematic to come by. If you import the device, ensure you get coils at the same time.

P.S. Welcome to the forum. Please feel free to introduce yourself over here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Effjh

Kuhlkatz said:


> Hi @Effjh , vendors will only be able to respond to your query in the 'Who Has Stock' section. They are not allowed to punt their wares in any other sections than their own, or in the 'Who Has Stock' sections.
> The only place that I have seen so far is 3FVape. Here is the Innokin list on their site : http://www.3fvape.com/37-innokin
> Please note that it does not mean that no-one else has it available. Some might have it in stock already or in transit with an incoming shipment so rather check where everyone can respond.
> 
> Bear in mind that if no-one stocks it locally, that coils could prove problematic to come by. If you import the device, ensure you get coils at the same time.
> 
> P.S. Welcome to the forum. Please feel free to introduce yourself over here.



Hi Kuhlkatz, thank you for the info, advice and pointing me in the right direction. Apologies for posting in the wrong place. I'll be sure to visit the appropriate sections.


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Effjh said:


> Hi Kuhlkatz, thank you for the info, advice and pointing me in the right direction. Apologies for posting in the wrong place. I'll be sure to visit the appropriate sections.


Nope, not the wrong place as it relates to the thread, so no worries. It's just that a post in that section might get you some more responses and get you sorted sooner.
Some alternatives as starter kits to consider could be the Kangertech Subvod, the iJust2 kit, Kangertech Subox Mini kit or the Evic VTC Mini kit. The Subvod and iJust are round batteries and the other two box style mods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh

I recently got the Subvod, burnt the shite out of my lungs first off, I'm a total noob to sub ohm vaping. 
Getting the hang of it now though, but will have to lower my nic levels, 12mg making me buzz after a while.

I'm still very interested in the Endura for my GF, she is trying to quit smoking and will definitely prefer MTL over direct lung inhalation. For the time being, and I'm pleasantly surprised by it's performance at the price point, the Kangertech Mini protank 3 on a Vape King variable voltage ego style pen is working nicely.

It has a nice tight draw like an analog and the dual coil Kangertech 1.5ohms provide a smooth taste and satisfying amount of vapour on max voltage setting.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Whitt

Innokin ENDURA T18 is a very excellent vaporize for those new vapor customer. Recommed this option positively.


----------

